# Who is Utah Red?



## TheRedRaptor (Jul 10, 2008)

â€¢	*Title:* Gemini of Phoenix 
â€¢*	Name:* Human: Peter Taylor. Raptor: Utah Red. 
â€¢*	Age:* 29. 
*â€¢	Gender:* Male. 
*â€¢	Species:* Very rare Red-snout _Wereutahraptor_. 
â€¢*	Height:* Human: 5Foot 10 inches. Raptor: 6Foot 10 inches & 19 Ft long. 
â€¢	*Build*: Human: Endomorph; with long, powerfully muscled legs. Raptor: A build that any raptor would kill for. 
â€¢	*Clothing*: Human: Heavy duty casual shorts and shirt. Raptor: A vest made out of webbing and brown leather; with various pockets and loops to hold useful items. 
â€¢	*Hair*: Human: Close-cropped black hair. Raptor: None. 
â€¢	*Tail*: Human: None. Raptor: Long and whip like, and has a healthy layer of fat around the base of the tail. 
â€¢	*Fur*: Human: Dark, luxuriant pubic hair. Raptor: None. 
â€¢	*Accessories*: Nokia 3315 mobile phone; screwdrivers; wire-cutters; memory-effect bike lock; Artline 0.2MM black pen; size 11 steel-toe boots; 1GB flash-drive; and a Prime A.B.S. plastic bike helmet. 
â€¢	*Colouring*: Human: Standard Australian White. Raptor: Bold, black stripes from head to tail (sort of like a tigersâ€™ stripes); two large blood red streaks running fore to aft on both sides of my snout; Tawney brown on most of my body, head, neck, arms, legs, and tail. The underside of me shades from tan at my throat to soft pink between my legs, and shades back to tan on my tail. 
â€¢	*Words that fit my personalities*: 
The light that blinds.
The claws that flash.
The teeth that cut.
The hunger that consumes.
The teeth that tear.
The hungry eyes that feed that what is within.
The hunger of the Flesh.

â€¢	*Relations*: 
â€¢	*Magic*: We are both Technomancers. Both of us are very skilled with computers. We also symbolize the harmony of Man, Raptor & Machine. 
â€¢	*History*: I am newly formed and still evolving, but Peter has a story of his own. One day he will tell it. But not just yet, the shadows are still very strongâ€¦


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 10, 2008)

Awesomeness????


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 7, 2021)

Love the detail


----------

